# Emmersed Grown in Rockwool How to Ship Them?



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I grew a bunch of plants in a hydroponic setup that I built. The cubes are 2x2 or so square, probably a bit bigger. I planted some short growing plants like front cover in them. Now that the blocks are filled in I was going to mail some to my sister. The issue that I have is that they are in the rockwool, and Im afraid that it will destroy the plants from the weight of it. I guess I could drain off the majority of moisture in the medium but I dont really have many ideas elsewise.


----------

